# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  TKL:n talvi 2005-2006

## Eppu

Aikataulut ovat nyt ilmestyneet TKL:n nettisivuille. Noita selatessa ilmi tuli aika monta suurta pettymystä. Vuorovälit harvenevat aika rajusti monella linjalla. Peräkkäinajojakaan ei ole täysin poistettu vieläkään, vaikka sitäkin on joihinkin kohtiin saatu ihan kohtuullisen hyvin.

Järkyttävimmät "pudotukset" löytyvät linjoilta 3, 7 ja 21, joita ajetaan myös arkisin kovin harvoin vuorovälein - kolmosta ja seiskaa 60 min päivällä ja 21:a läpi päivän 42 minuutin välein lukuunottamatta Tahmelasta klo. 7.15K lähtöä.

Myöskin 1 ja 26 jatkavat samoilla aikataulurungoilla, tosin muutamia lähtöjä on siirretty eteen/taaksepäin "pois toisen alta". Ei hyvä. Sama meininkin jatkuu Multisillan suunnalla, missä välejä ei saada edelleenkään tasattua linjan 71 kanssa.

Suunta näyttää vahvasti siltä, että "pienet" linjat ovat hiljalleen hiipumassa pois ja vuoroja on lisätty sinne, missä väki kulkee. Joillakin alueilla (esim. Tahmela, Nirva, Korkinmäki...) joukkolikennepalvelut heikkenevät merkittävästi. Toisaalta nämä alueet ovat sellaisia, joista on vaihtoehtoiset reitit olemassa kohtuullisen kävelymatkan päässä, mutta silti...  :Sad:

----------


## killerpop

Muutoksia näyttää tapahtuvan voimakkaasti, ehkä parasta analysoida linja kerrallaan.

Linjalla 1 näyttää rakenne pysyvän samana, mutta ruuhka-aikaan Keskustori  - Härmälä on saatu mystinen 42 minuutin vuoroväli, 15:20 -> 16:02 (aiemmin 15:20, 15:50, 16:20). Tässä tulee ottaa huomioon, että Pirkkalan suuntaan lähtee autoja 10 min välein, mutta klo 16 aikoihin on voimakkaimpia piikkejä, ehkä tällä muutoksella saadaan tasattua kuormia Pirkkalan autoista. Positiivinen lisäys on 22:30K -lähtö Kalkusta arkisin (aiemmin 21:50 viimeinen)

Linjan 2 tarkastelu tuottaa huoimiota, että arkiaamuina P:torilta lähtee vain 6:35 (aiemmin 5:45, 6:15, 6:30 ja 6:45). Korvaavaksi tulee linjalla 10 suoritettavia lähtöjä. Illalla kakkosen korvaa myös 10 niin arkisin kuin lauantaisin... pyhinä koko päivän. Tammelan palvelutaso erityisesti Tammelan puistokadun pohjoispäässä romahtaa ja aikataulu muuttuu hyvin sekavaksi kokonaisuudeksi. Mahtaakohan Lapintien varressa olla vastaavaa asiakaspotentiaalia kuin Tammelan alueella ...

Linjan 3 positiivisin asia on Lahdesjärven reitin järkevöittäminen. Aikataulu on kyllä todellinen pula-ajan teos... Lahdesjärveltä ei näytä olevan klo 8 - 9 välillä ainuttakaan lähtöä... vuoroväli kohoaa jopa 69 minuuttiin. Linjaa kuitenkin ajetaan 3 autolla (vuoroauto, pitkä osapäivä ja lyhyt osapäivä) yksi osapäivä on nipistetty pois ja toinen vuoroauto muutettu pitkäksi op:ksi. Petsamon suunnasta vuoroväli nousee jopa 70 minuuttiin, ollen välillä tuo mainittu 60. Näyttääkin siltä että kierrosaika arkipäivisin on armottoman löysä ja jopa lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin vuorovälit ovat huomattavasti siedettävämmät!

Linja 5 pysyy edelleen valikoimassa kuljettamassa ei-ketään. No kukapa sillä kulkiskaan kun 35 min vuoroväli muutetaan päiväsaikaan 70 minuuttiin, todennäköisyys Messukylästä kuljettaessa joutua vitosen kyytiin siis alenee entisestään  :Smile: 

Linjan 7 päiväsajan heikennykset (kaksi pitkää osapäivää muutetaan tavalliseksi) alentaa entisestään Tammelan alueen jo heikentynyttä palvelutasoa. Onneksi ei tarvi olla myöskään töissä Sarankulmassa, vois tulla ongelmia työmatkojen järjestelemisessä.

Ensimmäinen paketti analysoitu, näemmä uudistuksia ja mullistuksia ei pitäisi ahnehtia liian suurina paloina. Parannuksiakin on luvassa, esim linjan 15 vuoroväli paranee 33 minuutista 27:ään. Nähtäväksi jää, joko vuoden päästä linjat 11 ja 15 yhdistetään ja reittiä oiotaan Nekalassa.

----------


## Teoreetikko

> Suunta näyttää vahvasti siltä, että "pienet" linjat ovat hiljalleen hiipumassa pois ja vuoroja on lisätty sinne, missä väki kulkee.


Täysin sama asia minullekin tuli aikatauluja selatessani ensimmäisenä mieleen. Suhtaudun tähän jokseenkin negatiivisella varauksella, sillä vaikka joukkoliikenne on nimensä mukaisesti tarkoitettu joukkojen kuljettamiseen, on sillä olemassa myös jonkinlainen peruspalvelutehtävä, jota ei saisi liikaa taivuttaa kysynnän ja tarjonnan lakien alle. Voidaan hyvällä syyllä kysyä, onko menty jo liian pitkälle, kun ensi talvena tahmelalaisille ja korkinmäkiläisille tarjoillaan arkisin 42 minuutin vuoroväliä, olkoonkin, että vaihtoehtoiset linjat ovat lyhyehkön kävelymatkan päässä.

Uusi linja 10 on mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu. Ei tarvittane kovinkaan suuria ennustajanlahjoja sanomaan, että mikään yleisömenestys tuosta linjasta ei tule. Tuota linjaa voitaisiin varmaankin  liikennöidä midi-kalustolla, vain muutamat Kaupin sairaalan kuormitetut lähdöt estänevät tämän.




> Linja 5 pysyy edelleen valikoimassa kuljettamassa ei-ketään.


Älä muuta sano! Tuntuu, että tuo on jokin riippakivi, jota ei uskelleta pyyhkiä kokonaan historiaan. Ei sen puoleen, että minä nyt kannattaisin joukkoliikennepalvelujen lopettamisia, mutta jos samaan aikaan esim. poistetaan TKL:n palvelut Pohtolan perältä kokonaan, niin...

Linjasta 24 kokee myös jonkinasteisen harvennuksen, kun tarjonta supistetaan 8 vuoroon päivässä. Kovin paljon on tilanne muuttunut 2000-luvun alusta, jolloin viimeinen vuoro Eteläpuistosta lähti vasta n. klo 17.40!

No, jos nyt sitten etsitään jotain positiivistakin... Linjan 13 siirtäminen Kalevantielle on mielestäni järkevä teko. Niissä moninaisissa vuoroissa, joissa olen nyt viime talvena ko. linjalla kulkenut, ei Iidesrannasta/-rantaan ole ollut parhaimmillankaan kulkijoita kuin 2-3 kappaletta. No, miksi olisikaan, kun tuota suhteellisen vähäväkistä aluetta 
palvelee jo tiheähkösti liikennöivä 30. Kalevantiellä kulkiessa säästytään siltä hermostuttavalta osuudelta (Viinikan liittymä-Kalevantie), jossa pahimmillaan edetään samalla keskinopeudella kuin reipas kävelijä - noin karrikoidusti.

Linja 18 aloittaa nyt liikennöinnin arkisin jo viiden pintaan - tämä on hienoa, koska aamuvuorossa olevia työläisiä löytyy ympäri kaupunkia tasaisesti.

Hmm... eiköhän tässä kaikki oleellinen jo olekin sanottu- paljoltihan mennään viime talven rakenteella niillä linjoilla, joita ei ole muokattu uudelleen. No joo, ehkäpä vielä hiljaisen ajan liikennettä voisi käsitellä. On hyvä, että Y12:n ja Y23:n Nekalan sekä Y1:n ja Y22:n Tesoman päällekkäisyydet poistuvat. En tosin tiedä, liikennöikö uusi Y13 Nekalan kautta (tuskinpa?), mutta eihän siinä ollut mitään järkeä, että talvella, jolloin nivelellä ajettu 04.35 (su-aamuyö) tupaten täynnä oleva Y23, joka usein lähti K-torilta 20 minuuttia myöhässä ja josta usein jäi jo K-torilla väkeä "rannalle", kiemurteli Nekalan kautta tiputellen sinne 0-3 ihmistä... Varsinkin, kun Y12 jo alueelle siis ajoi.

----------


## Multsun poika

Mielestäni myös Kaukajärven ykkösaluetta kohdellaan kaltion. Vaikka 15 aavistuksen tiheneekin, 24 on nyysitty muutamaan ruuhkavuoroon. Ja nekin kulkee tunnin välein.  Jos asuisin Järvikadulla, minua harmittaisi. 15 ajaa Kaukajärvelle pienen ikuisuuden.

Saa nähdä, mitä Pohtolassa tykätään TKL:n palveluiden katoamisesta kokonaan. Ryydynpohjakin harvenee uuden linjan myötä arkipäivinä kolmesta kahteen vuoroon tunnissa.

Hyvää uusista aikatauluista löytyy:

Merkittävin parannus on linja 20. Päivisin vuoroväli paranee 40 minuutista 30 min ja ruuhkaan tulee 15 minuutin tasavälit. Yksi auto siis lisää linjalle koko päiväksi.

Myös Atala paranee tasaiseen helposti muistettavaan 20 min vuoroväliin.

----------


## Rasbelin

Vitosta ei todellakaan parane mennä kritisoimaan, sillä nythän tulee muistaa se, että viime vuoden reittivaihdos 13:ta kanssa tehtiin sen vuoksi, että vitosesta saataisiin asiointiliikennelinja. Eli se palvelee Järvensivun ja Vehmaisten asukkaita. Yhä ei pidä olettaa, että kaikki voivat ja haluavat Järvensivussa mennä ruhkaiseen linjan 30 bussiin tai kivuta ylös rinnettä Kalevantiellä. Tai Vehmaisissa ihmisten ehtivän/jaksavan/voivan mennä Kangasalantien varteen. Kestää jalan 10 min mennä sieltä Linjakadun pysäkiltä Kangasalantielle, joten aivan tarpeeksi perusteltua. Muutenkin eritoten ruuhka-aikoina turha lisätä paunulaisten kuormaa.

Kuten jo tuossa toisessa viestiketjussa totesi, ovat Hatanpään sairaalan yhteydet heikentyneet rajusti. Ja nyt ne heikentyvät entisestään. Pikaisen selaamisen perusteella arkina sinne on useimmiten 20-30 min vuoroväli, mikä ei todellakaan voi palvella sen paikan tarpeita.

Kaukajärven aluetta on kyllä pahasti laiminlyöty, sillä de facto ainoa järkevä bussilinja sinne matkustamiseen on 22. Sillä pääsee 7 päivää viikossa ja vuoroja on kiitettävän paljon, mutta siinä on myös eräs suuri miinus. Samassa bussissa istuu iso määrä Annalaan meneviä matkustajia. Eli linjojen 15 ja 24 romuttamisella (eritoten 24) vain kerjätään ruuhkia linjan 22 busseihin. Ja näin on jo tapahtunut. Iso osa linjan 22 matkustajista on Kaukajärvelle/ltä. Joten nyt selvästi olisi syytä panostaa lisää linjaan 24.

----------


## Teoreetikko

> Yhä ei pidä olettaa, että kaikki voivat ja haluavat Järvensivussa mennä ruhkaiseen linjan 30 bussiin tai kivuta ylös rinnettä Kalevantiellä. Tai Vehmaisissa ihmisten ehtivän/jaksavan/voivan mennä Kangasalantien varteen.


Pitää kuitenkin muistaa, että Järvensivun-Iidesrannan alueella asuu vain hieman yli 1 300 asukasta (lähde: Tampereen tilastollinen vuosikirja 2005), jolloin on mielestäni selvää, että ruuhka-aikana 10 minuutin välein ja sen ulkopuolellakin verrattain tiheästi liikennöivän linjan - olkoonkin melko kuormitettu - pitäisi kyllä tyydyttää alueen joukkoliikennetarpeet. Kalevanharjulla linja 13 ei tietenkään saa kyytiinsä niitä iidesrantalaisia, jotka linjaa haluaisivat käyttää, mutta kyllä linjan nopeuttaminen 3-5 minuutilla Hermiaan/-sta kuljettaessa on todella merkittävän matkustajajoukon etu, sillä kokemusteni mukaan keskustan jälkeen merkittävä "liikehdintä" 13:n autoissa alkaa vasta Lukonmäen, joskus vasta jopa Hervannan tietämillä.

Mitä Vehmaisiin tulee, Kangasalantien varrelta Vehmaisten pohjoisosaan (rautatien varteen) on matkaa enimmillään noin 600-700 metriä, jota voidaan pitää tämänkaltaisella alueella hyvinkin siedettävänä. Esimerkiksi Olkahisten ja Tasanteen suunnalla Aitolahdentien varteen pysäkille tulee paljon pitempiäkin kävelymatkoja. Lisäksi on muistettava, että Vehmaisten pohjoisosissa linjan 17 reitin varteen on melko lyhyt matka. Linjan 5 kuormitus on poikkeuksellinen alhainen, mutta sen liikennöintikustannukset eivät. Sen lopettaminen olisi ollut huomattavasti järkevämpi ratkaisu kuin vaikkapa palvelujen "deletointi" Pohtolasta. En tosin osaa keksiä hyvää ratkaisua, miten tällöin Ylä-Järvensivu hoideltaisiin - ehkäpä palveluliikenteellä sitä tarvitseville?

----------


## Jufo

> Linjan 2 tarkastelu tuottaa huoimiota, että arkiaamuina P:torilta lähtee vain 6:35 (aiemmin 5:45, 6:15, 6:30 ja 6:45). Korvaavaksi tulee linjalla 10 suoritettavia lähtöjä. Illalla kakkosen korvaa myös 10 niin arkisin kuin lauantaisin... pyhinä koko päivän. Tammelan palvelutaso erityisesti Tammelan puistokadun pohjoispäässä romahtaa ja aikataulu muuttuu hyvin sekavaksi kokonaisuudeksi. Mahtaakohan Lapintien varressa olla vastaavaa asiakaspotentiaalia kuin Tammelan alueella ...


Ainakin minulla oli suuria vaikeuksia hahmottaa linjojen 2 ja 10 "poikkeusreittejä". Reitin R voisi selittää vähän paremmin kuin:
"R = Linja 10, Rauhaniemestä linjan 2 reittiä jne. omaa reittiään Keskustorille". Toivottavasti nämä reitit selitetään aikataulukirjassa paremmin kuin netissä olevissa aikatauluissa. Jos reitti on tavalliselle matkustajalle liian sekava, ei hän tietenkaan matkusta bussilla.

----------


## Teoreetikko

Perjantaina sain sitten käsiini syksyn parhaan bestsellerin, TKL:n aikataulukirjan ajalle 15.8.2005-4.6.2006. Kirja noudattelee samaa tuttua formaattia kuin sen viimeaikaiset edeltäjätkin, mitä nyt linja 50 on saanut linjojen 16 ja 17 väliin ikioman aikataulunsa Pohtola-Keskustori-Pohtola -välille. Linja 10 on esitetty kirjassa hieman eri tavalla kuin Internetissä, nimittäin aikataulukirjassa esitetyt taulukot ovat Kaupin sairaala-Pispalanharju, Rauhaniemi-Pispalanharju ja Pispalanharju-Kaupin sairaala. Eli esitys on rauhaniemeläisten kannalta hieman selkeämpi, vaikka kyllähän nuo Keskustorinkin ajat olisi toki voinut kirjaan painaa.

Kun tässä nyt vielä tarkemmin sulattelee noita tulevia muutoksia, niin täytynee tuon Pohtolan osalta hieman tarkentaa, että kyllähän tuo viiskymppinen pystyy arkisin tarjoamaan alueelle näemmä ihan kohtuullisen vuorotarjonnan, mutta lauantait ja eritoten pyhät ovat sitten asia erikseen - 9 vuoroa päivässä suuntaansa ei kuulosta kovin kaupunkimaiselta liikenteeltä. Niin ja edelleen tuo 21, jokseenkin outoa, että nyt kun siirrytään talvikauteen, tahmelalaisten vuoroväli kasvaa 12 minuutilla... Luulisi, että käy juuri toisinpäin. No, hyviäkin juttuja löytyy, uusi hiljaisen ajan linja Y13 on todellinen helmi - suoraan Kalevanharjua Messukylään, Lukonmäkeen ja Hervantaan. Tästä parannuksesta iso kiitos!

----------


## killerpop

> Linja 10 on esitetty kirjassa hieman eri tavalla kuin Internetissä, nimittäin aikataulukirjassa esitetyt taulukot ovat Kaupin sairaala-Pispalanharju, Rauhaniemi-Pispalanharju ja Pispalanharju-Kaupin sairaala. Eli esitys on rauhaniemeläisten kannalta hieman selkeämpi, vaikka kyllähän nuo Keskustorinkin ajat olisi toki voinut kirjaan painaa.


Tuossa on kyseessä puhtaasti inhimillinen moka. Keskustorin ajat vaan jäivät puuttumaan painoon menneestä versiosta. Ja arvata voi, missä vaiheessa se vasta huomattiin.

----------


## Multsun poika

Yksi pienempi muutos on jäänyt huomiotta. 23 ei enää jatkossa kulje  Orivedenkadun sillan kautta, vaan se ajaa Opiskelijankadun kohdalta suoraan valtaväylän yli Tieteenkadulle.

----------


## Eppu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Teoreetikko
> 
> Linja 10 on esitetty kirjassa hieman eri tavalla kuin Internetissä, nimittäin aikataulukirjassa esitetyt taulukot ovat Kaupin sairaala-Pispalanharju, Rauhaniemi-Pispalanharju ja Pispalanharju-Kaupin sairaala. Eli esitys on rauhaniemeläisten kannalta hieman selkeämpi, vaikka kyllähän nuo Keskustorinkin ajat olisi toki voinut kirjaan painaa.
> 
> 
> Tuossa on kyseessä puhtaasti inhimillinen moka. Keskustorin ajat vaan jäivät puuttumaan painoon menneestä versiosta. Ja arvata voi, missä vaiheessa se vasta huomattiin.


Tästä kympistä sanoisin nyt kuitenkin, että linja vaikuttaa aika sekavalta - varsinkin silloin kun se korvaa kakkosta Rauhaniemessä. Olisin itse toteuttanut hiemen erilaiset muutokset: *kolmonen* olisi voinut muuttaa kulkemaan reittiä *Petsamo - Pispalanharju* (2 autoa/30-60min vuoroväli). *Uusi linja 8* olisi liikennöinyt *Lahdesjärven ja Pyynikintorin* (2 autoa/30-60min) väliä ja sitä ei tarvitsisi välttämättä ajaa viikonloppuisin ollenkaan. *Kympistä* olisin tehnyt lyhyemmän version välille *Kaupin sairaala - Keskustori*. Sitä olisi voinut ajaa pääosin *autolla #110* arkisin 30-60min välein reittiä ...Lapintie - Rongankatu - Rautatieasema - Keskustori - Hämeenkatu - Hämeenpuisto - Satakunnankatu - Lapintie jne... Samalla kakkostakin voisi ajaa viikonloppuisin. Pyhinäkin tuo kulkisi mainiosti yhdellä autolla ja 40 min vuorovälillä.

----------


## Teoreetikko

Tuleva kymppi vaikuttaa kyllä sikäli oudolta linjalta, että se sivuuttaa suurimman osan keskustan merkittävimmistä kohteista kulkiessaan Hämeenkadulla vain lyhyen matkan. Huomiotta jäävät niin rautatieasema kuin koko läntisen keskustan ydinaluekin. Mutta mutta, näillä muutoksilla mennään ja katsotaan, mitä tuleman pitää.

Postiluukusta tipahtaneessa "Sinisten bussien matkassa" -julkaisussa muuten lakonisesti todetaan talven aikatauluista ja linjastomuutoksista, että "liikennettä on pyritty sopeuttamaan tapahtuneeseen tulojen laskuun siten, että palvelutaso on turvattu parhaimman kysynnän alueilla". No, näin kai on ollut tehtävä, mutta kun saman lehtisen pääkirjoituksessa (Matti Rainio) todetaan, että "toivottavasti nyt käyttöön tulevat tulevat uudet liikennejärjestelyt onnistuvat houkuttelemaan uusia käyttäjiä busseihin", niin näen tässä jonkinlaisen ristiriidan. Ainakaan tuon toiveen varaan ei kannata paljon laskea, nimittäin missäänhän palvelutaso ei viime talveen nähden parane vaan joko pysyy suunnilleen entisellään tai sitten vain heikkenee. Onni onnettomuudessa tietysti on, että harvennukset on melko johdonmukaisesti jätetty tekemättä vilkkailta kerrostalolähiölinjoilta, mutta näinkö sitten jo vuonna 1998 ilmestyneessä TKL:n historiikissa uumoiltu liikenteen katoaminen hiljaisilta (omakoti)alueilta ja keskittyminen väkirikkaille alueille tosissaan alkaa...

----------


## Eppu

> ...missäänhän palvelutaso ei viime talveen nähden parane vaan joko pysyy suunnilleen entisellään tai sitten vain heikkenee. Onni onnettomuudessa tietysti on, että harvennukset on melko johdonmukaisesti jätetty tekemättä vilkkailta kerrostalolähiölinjoilta...


Sanoisinpa, että kyllä parannuksiakin tulee, mutta ne taitavat koskea lähestulkoon pelkästään Hervantaa. Linjoilla 13 ja 20 vuoroväli tihenee hieman (lukuunottamatta linjan 13 lauantaiaikataulun shokeeraavaa harvennusta) ja myös 30 taitaa saada muutaman vuoron lisää, vaikka Pyynikintorille asti ei enää ajetakaan. 

Suurimmat epäilyksen aiheeni kohdistuvat varmaankin linjaan 21. En millään jaksa uskoa, että kaikki mahtuvat kyytiin arkisin ruuhka-aikoina. Näin ainakin aluksi, mutta kyllä tuon linjan käyttäjät varmaan uuden palvelutason huomattuaan siirtyvät entistä enemmän omiin autoihinsa. Hatanpään sairaala näyttääkin muodostuvan ongelmalliseksi. Ei taida ruuhka-ajan tarjonta enää olla kovin houkuttelevaa - ja täyttäkin varmasti ens talvena tuolla suunalla on.

----------

